
Show HN: PlanEOL, Support Information Database - FloayYerBoat
https://www.planeol.com
======
bmelton
At my old company, I built technopedia.com, which used to hold all of this
information available in a nice, convenient, searchable interface. That said,
it appears they've retired that information since I left, and relegated the
actual product to an animated gif on the homepage?

------
fiatjaf
I don't know what is this, but it seems you've bundled together a lot of data
from different sources.

